# IMAPI CD burning service stopped w/no option to start it



## tonocats (Feb 4, 2005)

My cd writer reads fine but will not burn. The drive is recognized but when attempting a burn a message says "no disk, please insert a recordable disk into D". I have tried all different types of recordable media that work in my other computers to no avail. The IMAPI cd burning service is stopped in the system configuration utility but there is no option to set it otherwise. In fact, none of the services can be set to manual or automatic or start. Is this a software problem or something in the system files causing this? On my other computers if I double click the service, I get the options mentioned above.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Sounds like an OS problem.


----------



## tonocats (Feb 4, 2005)

I just reinstalled XP so I don't see how it could be the operating system. I've done a disk check and nothing comes back as being wrong. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> In fact, *none of the services can be set* to manual or automatic or start. Is this a software problem or something in the system files causing this? *On my other computers if I double click the service, I get the options mentioned above*.


If you are logged in as Administrator you should be able to set/change your Services.

What program are you using when attempting a burn? Most 3rd party burning apps have no need for IMAPI.


----------



## tonocats (Feb 4, 2005)

I am logged on as administrator and I was using Windows Media Player. I went and looked at the services running when I opened WMP and the IMAPI was actually started. 

Generally when I pop a blank recordable cd in a window comes up from WMP for burning but this isn't happening. This is my dad's computer I'm working on by the way and I should also mention that the cd and dvd will read, it just won't write cd's. 

Would you recommend installing a third party program for writing cd's?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

You could try another burning app or pull one of your burners and install it in your Dad's rig. This will help determine if it's just a bad burner.


----------

